# Clippers trade 2nd round pick for Camby



## Weasel

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3491156



> The Los Angeles Clippers have agreed in principal on a trade with the Denver Nuggets to acquire center Marcus Camby as their replacement for Elton Brand, according to NBA front-office sources.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com that the Clippers will only have to surrender a second-round pick to acquire Camby, who is being jettisoned by the Nuggets purely for payroll relief.


----------



## roux

*Re: Clippers trade for Camby?*

good trade, not young by any means but doesnt lock you into a super long term deal like brand wouldve, when camby's down to the final year of his contract he will become a huge trade chip.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers trade for Camby*

Man just for a 2nd, amazing. Kaman and Camby are going to gobble up every rebound.


----------



## BlakeJesus

*Re: Clippers trade for Camby*

Great trade for the Clippers, surprised another more competitive team didn't do this trade.


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Clippers trade for Camby*

wow losing brand wasnt such a bad deal at all haha

clippers should focus should now on trading with the sonics in order to acquire wilcox and ridnour


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers trade for Camby*



GregOden said:


> Great trade for the Clippers, surprised another more competitive team didn't do this trade.


Well a competitive team wouldn't be 12 million under the cap.


----------



## mediocre man

It's not like it's a bad trade????

I'm curious to see what you guys think of this. It's pennies on the dollar, but can Camby play PF? 

Just kinda weird. I'm not sure how much it really helped the Clippers...I mean it certainly didn't hurt them like Randolph would have. 

It really hurts the Nuggets I think


----------



## Showtime87

Sweet deal for the Clipps. Denver basically gave away Camby in order to clear out 8 million in cap space? Cool! This team might not be the best offensively, but with Kaman and Camby they're going to lead the league in rebounding. Camby can also operate in an up-tempo offense as we all know, so there won't be any problems with that. The only concern with him is health, but he's been fine the past couple of years. Really nice move for this team, and there's still enough cap room left over to sign another impact player. I'm pretty happy about this.


----------



## Weasel

The funny thing I find is that the Nuggets who desperately need defense just traded away their best defender and one of the best defending bigs in the league.


----------



## DANNY

biggest loser on this deal? the new york knicks :lol:


----------



## Weasel

DANNY said:


> biggest loser on this deal? the new york knicks :lol:


:rofl:

Now no one will trade for him.


----------



## shaunliv

I'm lovin it. we'll have offense AND defense goin for us. this year all of a sudden looks promising!


----------



## qross1fan

Wait, so how much cap space do we still have left? Can we still throw 5/6 mil at JR Smith? I think he'd be the perfect compliment to Baron Davis.

Great trade though. A+, unless Camby gets hurt again. Camby+Kaman frontline is going to be tough. High/low post and a great defender teamed up with a solid one.


----------



## Weasel

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/camby_080715.html



> The Los Angeles Clippers today acquired forward Marcus Camby from the Denver Nuggets in exchange for a future second round draft pick.





> “I love this acquisition for the current make up of our team,” Clippers head coach Mike Dunleavy said. “We are getting a consummate pro who is maybe the best team defender in the league and who has 60 playoff games under his belt.”





> “I think this is a very good addition for us, especially since we’re getting a player who can really help us without having to give up a player in return.” Clippers Vice President of Basketball Operations Elgin Baylor said. “Marcus can play multiple positions and is one of the better rebounders and shot-blockers in the league. With him playing alongside [Chris] Kaman I think we will have a pair of excellent interior defenders, and that will make us a formidable team.”


----------



## Vivaldi

Simple question. Is Kayman going anywhere?


----------



## Weasel

Clippers now have the #2 and #3 rebounders and #1 and #2 (tied) block shot players from last season.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

qross1fan said:


> Wait, so how much cap space do we still have left? Can we still throw 5/6 mil at JR Smith? I think he'd be the perfect compliment to Baron Davis.
> 
> Great trade though. A+, unless Camby gets hurt again. Camby+Kaman frontline is going to be tough. *High/low post and a great defender teamed up with a solid one.*


Exactly. Camby is also a very good passer for a big man. Out of the high post I can see him setting up Kaman with some nice passes from the high post. And he'll give Kaman room to operate in the low post because of his jumper. 

I love this trade. We don't tie up our money by going after RFAs that probably will be matched and we don't take on z-bo's horrible defense and contract.


----------



## Dean the Master

Amazing trade. It's like getting Camby for two years as a free agent since the Clippers 2nd round means nothing. I hope.


----------



## joser

whoa, how is this going to work?


----------



## qross1fan

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> Exactly. Camby is also a very good passer for a big man. Out of the high post I can see him setting up Kaman with some nice passes from the high post. And he'll give Kaman room to operate in the low post because of his jumper.
> 
> I love this trade. We don't tie up our money by going after RFAs that probably will be matched and we don't take on z-bo's horrible defense and contract.


Not only is he a solid passer for a big, he can knock down the mid range J and has hit 13 treys in his career[not saying he's a good shooter, just thought it was interesting]. Honestly, I believe we have a top 3 PF/C combination now.


----------



## DANNY

qross1fan said:


> Wait, so how much cap space do we still have left? Can we still throw 5/6 mil at JR Smith? I think he'd be the perfect compliment to Baron Davis.
> 
> Great trade though. A+, unless Camby gets hurt again. Camby+Kaman frontline is going to be tough. High/low post and a great defender teamed up with a solid one.


haha you really love jr smith dont ya :biggrin:

i agree he'll be great playing alongside baron definitely should throw some money at him if we any left


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

damn i hate marcus camby hahahaha
but i guess ima have to learn to love em! 
oh and if we can still get a mediocre PG SG or SF
id be exstatic

Applaud mike dunleavy continuing making MOVES!!!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

i still think the biggest key is going to be BD
he made the players around him in golden state so much better
and i hope players here reach their peak potential with the best PG we have ever had


----------



## qross1fan

DANNY said:


> haha you really love jr smith dont ya :biggrin:
> 
> i agree he'll be great playing alongside baron definitely should throw some money at him if we any left


Who wouldn't? Didn't he have a 40 point game this past year? And another with 8 threes? Only thing is, he can't keep his head straight. I want him or Kleiza badly.


----------



## DANNY

qross1fan said:


> Who wouldn't? Didn't he have a 40 point game this past year? And another with 8 threes? Only thing is, he can't keep his head straight. I want him or Kleiza badly.


he's got talent no doubt but with cuttino and EG at the SG position, wheres his minute going to come from?


----------



## joser

don't we need a PF?


----------



## CLIPSFAN89

Great trade for the Clippers. We basically got him for free since we never do much with our 2nd round draft picks. 

Camby has 2 years left on his contract with him making 8mil next year and 7.65mil the year after. We should still have a little cap space to make minor moves to improve the team for next year, and the great thing is that Mobley, TT and Camby's contract will all come off the books in 2010 in the summer of Lebron. 

Go Clips!!! :clap:


----------



## joser

nm, i seriously think that kaman is going to be our PF


----------



## Showtime87

DANNY said:


> he's got talent no doubt but with cuttino and EG at the SG position, wheres his minute going to come from?


That's the thing, there aren't enough minutes to go around for all three of those guys. I'd love JR Smith here, but it wouldn't make much sense unless Mobley is traded.


----------



## qross1fan

DANNY said:


> he's got talent no doubt but with cuttino and EG at the SG position, wheres his minute going to come from?


He can split time at the 2 and the 3. JR's 6'6 according to NBA.com and I believe we can find minutes for him.


joser said:


> nm, i seriously think that kaman is going to be our PF


Camby's the PF. Kaman is a legit 7 footer while Marcus is just under. Marcus is also the one who can play better further away from the basket.


----------



## DANNY

joser said:


> don't we need a PF?


josh powell certainly could use more minute


----------



## Showtime87

joser said:


> nm, i seriously think that kaman is going to be our PF


Naw, Kaman is the center all the way. Camby is actually well-equipped for the PF position. His body type is almost identical to Duncan and he's capable of playing away from the basket as Q noted.


----------



## Showtime87

DANNY said:


> josh powell certainly could use more minute


I'm wondering what his status is at the moment. No SPL and he's not under contract, they need to re-sign him.


----------



## joser

I thought Powell signed a 2 year deal with us?


----------



## gi0rdun

So it's Elton Brand and Corey Maggette for Baron Davis and Marcus Camby.


----------



## joser

Does anyone else have a feeling that the clippers are not done? maybe trade camby for Marion, Josh Smith, Okafor, or Randolph?


----------



## CLIPSFAN89

joser said:


> Does anyone else have a feeling that the clippers are not done? maybe trade camby for Marion, Josh Smith, Okafor, or Randolph?


Thats a very interesting thought... It may be possible that this Camby trade is just a stepstone to a bigger deal that is looming.

Either way, I would be satisfied with Camby and an acquisition of another solid player for next year.


----------



## nauticazn25

wow this deal came out of no where....i guess josh smith is off the table but for 8 mil a year for camby, he's a better deal then josh smith for 13+ mil....so i guess this is the starting 5

baron davis
cuttino mobley (1st half of the year)/eric gordon (2nd half )
al thornton
marcus camby
chris kaman

:clap:

we'll probably have the top 3 defensive teams of the year
offensively i hope we can average at least 98 ppg


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Absolutely genius trade.

Camby, Mobley and Thomas give the Clippers about $23 million in expiring contracts for that big summer of 2010. They'll have Davis, Gordon, Thornton and Kaman all under contract for that year, with a lot of money to spend.

Plus, the Clipps have $6 million in cap room left, and the MLE...things suddenly look a bit brighter.

I could see them extending an offer to Carl Landry now, or trading a future protected first for Wilcox. Let's say they get Wilcox, then sign Dooling to a two-year deal at about $3.5 million per season...

PG: Baron Davis...Keyon Dooling...Brevin Knight
SG: Eric Gordon...Cuttino Mobley...Mike Taylor
SF: Al Thornton...Tim Thomas
PF: Marcus Camby...Chris Wilcox
C: Chris Kaman...(Free Agent?)...DeAndre Jordan

I like that team. The Clippers are certainly back in the playoff hunt.


----------



## Showtime87

joser said:


> I thought Powell signed a 2 year deal with us?


I must have missed that. He's not listed as a FA on the team site, so I guess you're right.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Marcus Camby is an excellent player, even since his New York days.

I followed the Knicks until 2001, when I found out the Clippers existed.


----------



## matador1238

Awesome trade by the Clippers!! That sure cheered me up! Anyways, getting Camby could just be setting up for another Big trade.....

Props to Dunleavy and Baylor!!


----------



## DANNY

brevin knight + 4 million cap space + 2nd round pick for Luke Ridnour

the clippers will be set with this trade

baron/Ridnour/Livingston?
Cuttino/EG
Thorton/QRoss
Camby/Thomas/Powell
Kaman/Jordan


----------



## Weasel

http://www.latimes.com/sports/nationworld/wire/ats-ap-bkn-nuggets-clippers-tradejul15,1,941938.story



> The Clippers acquired center Marcus Camby from the Denver Nuggets on Tuesday for the option to exchange second-round picks with Los Angeles in 2010.Camby led the NBA in blocked shots with 3.61 per game last season, only the second player in league history to do so in three straight seasons.


Haha to make this even better it looks like the Clippers don't lose a 2nd completely. They just could end up having a lower 2nd rounder.


----------



## matador1238

Does Camby have one or two testicles? He had testicle cancer surgery last year.


----------



## nauticazn25

i say all we need to do now is sign a couple more back ups.....i say we try to get livingston for a couple years for maybe 3 mil per year and re sign ross for 2 years for 2 mil per year


----------



## Weasel

matador1238 said:


> Does Camby have one or two testicles? He had testicle cancer surgery last year.


That was Nene.


----------



## HB

For a second rounder, its great value


----------



## yamaneko

What a great move. DIdnt even think about camby. I didnt realize his salary was so low

A Great guy to pair with kaman. They wont be getting 13 rebounds each next year, but still camby is obviously a better rebounder than brand, and stretches the defense more than brand. Granted, brand the far superior offensive threat, but camby takes away less from kaman than brand. 

Not to mention we still have probably 4 million to use or so to get another piece to the puzzle.


----------



## nauticazn25

not only will we have tim thomas, cuttino mobley and marcus camby's salaries coming off the books in 2010 as people have pointed out....we will have Minnesota's 1st round pick...which by the looks of it will probably still be a very high draft pick


----------



## matador1238

Weasel said:


> That was Nene.


You are right...


----------



## yamaneko

Screw the cap space. We have a real shot at something now that we added a starter for not all of our cap space.

How about mobley, thornton, knight for AK47? Can you imagine a team with kaman/camby/AK47 up front. Teams would be averaging like 65 points against us! lol. 

We should try to trade for one more piece like an AK or a carter or an artest, or redd. Anyone who might be on the block who would really put us over the hump. 

With camby, were still about the same as we would have been with brand. Anywhere from 8th to 10th seed in the west. 

But with one more move we should be able to leap frog some teams.


----------



## CLIPSFAN89

yamaneko said:


> Screw the cap space. We have a real shot at something now that we added a starter for not all of our cap space.
> 
> How about mobley, thornton, knight for AK47? Can you imagine a team with kaman/camby/AK47 up front. Teams would be averaging like 65 points against us! lol.
> 
> We should try to trade for one more piece like an AK or a carter or an artest, or redd. Anyone who might be on the block who would really put us over the hump.
> 
> With camby, were still about the same as we would have been with brand. Anywhere from 8th to 10th seed in the west.
> 
> But with one more move we should be able to leap frog some teams.



We would be an awesome defensive team with AK47 but we would have absolutely no offense without Mobley and Thornton in our lineup. Ak47 and Camby are great defensive players but we all know that their offensive skills are very limited. If we can somehow get Carter without losing Thornton or Gordon such as Thomas/Mobley and future picks, I would do that trade in a second.

I know its a long shot but I would like to see us taking a look at Posey. He's a great defender and a good 3pt shooter which we have always been lacking.


----------



## Showtime87

They don't need Kirilenko. Sure he's a great defensive player, but somebody other than Baron has to score for this team. I like the Camby addition because I think it's really going to open things up for Thornton to become a big time scorer. Those big games he had near the end of last season were just a glimpse of what he's capable of, and without Brand or Maggette in the lineup I think he'll have the freedom to do it on a regular basis this year.


----------



## sertorius

Excellent move, and proof that the team is not just sitting in a heap in the corner after Benedict brand jumped ship. I don't agree with the idea of trading for Kirilenko, and I dislike the idea of giving up on a promising player like Thornton unless it was for a bona fide superstar (and Vince Carter does not fit this definition for me). Plan B of riding this out for the "summer of LeBron" does not sound as a bad idea either.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

this came straight out of nowhere. 

i still want josh smith though and i think camby is just a trade piece. he's an overrated defender who has a somewhat high trade value because of his contract


----------



## joser

no to AK47. we would have the most injury prone starters ever.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

i wonder if this is just going to lead to another move.....
personally id like to keep Tim Thomas and Cuttino and maybe sign a mediocre sg or SF and see how we do in the first couple games if **** doesnt work out then we start making some trades....
and im saying this assuming Marcus plays PF


----------



## Darth Bryant

Chris and Marcus in the paint... Wow... The rebounding is going to be insane.. Add that to the shot blocking, and defense.. 

This is an amazing pick up for the Clippers. They gave up virtually nothing, and got themselves back into the playoff hunt.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

damn if we keep marcus camby ill be cool
and i hope he gobbles up all those balls that the clippers ALWAYS seem to be out hustled for, like they just stand around
or WE NEVER STOP A TEAM , and when we do they get the rebound
i really really hate when that happens


----------



## NewAgeBaller

I can't believe the Clippers managed to pull something like this off.. I mean, the CLIPPERS!!

Good trade for you guys, not sure what Denver was thinking (other than $$$).


----------



## Tmac235

That's true, Gamby for Brand is not bad at all, finally a breath of fresh air for Baron Davis and company...


----------



## bootstrenf

i love the camby acquisition in terms of value on the court.....what i love more is how thomas/mobley/camby all come off the books in 2010....

this move gave us so much flexibility.....and we have minnesota's pick also coming.....the future is looking bright...


----------



## Showtime87

bootstrenf said:


> i love the camby acquisition in terms of value on the court.....what i love more is how thomas/mobley/camby all come off the books in 2010....
> 
> this move gave us so much flexibility.....and we have minnesota's pick also coming.....the future is looking bright...


It's going to fun to see what they can do with all that cap space considering the kind of names that will be available. Personally, I'd have my sights set on Chris Bosh or possibly Amare Stoudemire to start with. Or, if Gordon for some reason doesn't develop into the player they think he will, Dwyane Wade will be available. Could you imagine a backcourt of Baron Davis and D-Wade? They would be virtually unstoppable! And, both Bosh and Wade will still be in their primes at 26 and 28 years old. This team could easily become a top contender in the West with Davis/Bosh/Thornton/Kaman or Davis/Wade/Thornton/Kaman.


----------



## bootstrenf

Showtime87 said:


> It's going to fun to see what they can do with all that cap space considering the kind of names that will be available. Personally, I'd have my sights set on Chris Bosh or possibly Amare Stoudemire to start with. Or, if Gordon for some reason doesn't develop into the player they think he will, Dwyane Wade will be available. Could you imagine a backcourt of Baron Davis and D-Wade? They would be virtually unstoppable! And, both Bosh and Wade will still be in their primes at 26 and 28 years old. This team could easily become a top contender in the West with Davis/Bosh/Thornton/Kaman or Davis/Wade/Thornton/Kaman.


isn't lebron also going to be available???


----------



## Showtime87

bootstrenf said:


> isn't lebron also going to be available???


Of course, but I'm making the assumption that he lands in Brooklyn with his buddy Jay-Z.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

if i were the clippers i wouldnt count on any big name signing with us 2010, unless we make some noise in the playoffs from now until then...i doubt anyone would want to come here so i wouldnt make moves based on who we could get in 2010


----------



## matador1238

ElMarroAfamado said:


> if i were the clippers i wouldnt count on any big name signing with us 2010, unless we make some noise in the playoffs from now until then...i doubt anyone would want to come here so i wouldnt make moves based on who we could get in 2010


Exactly....they just want to play for the Lakers.


----------



## Showtime87

ElMarroAfamado said:


> if i were the clippers i wouldnt count on any big name signing with us 2010, unless we make some noise in the playoffs from now until then...i doubt anyone would want to come here so i wouldnt make moves based on who we could get in 2010


I agree that this team has to at least be somewhat competitive for the next couple of seasons in order to attract big name free agents, but, what it usually comes down to is the money. With Baron Davis, Chris Kaman, Al Thornton and Marcus Camby I think this team can be relatively competitive over the next two years, enough so to assure themselves a decent chance of landing a big name. I won't delude myself into thinking that they have a real shot at Lebron James, but I can definitely see a scenario in which they will be a more desirable destination for some upper echelon free agents if the cap space is there and the team doesn't completely tank over the next two season. As badly as the whole Elton Brand situation turned out to be for the Clipps, they now at least have shown that they're dedicated to building a winner. The overall perception is that Brand screwed them, not vice versa. Therefore creating the impression that the franchise is ready and willing to do what it takes, and that money is no longer the obstacle it once was.


----------



## yamaneko

You know, at this exact moment in time, im the most happy/optimtistic i have been as a clipper fan since entering the 06/07 season. A period of about 2 years. 

And we have brand to thank. Had brand not bolted, we would have been capped out with a team that wouldnt have done anything. But now, we still have a comparable dynamic duo up front, we have cap room to spare, we have upcoming caproom in 2010. We have the minnesota pick possibly in 2010 (imagine if its number 1!!), 

The only thing i worry about is our two newest acquisitions, have a HISTORY of injury problems. And the clippers probably have the worst training/medical staff in the nba. Not a good combo.

But still with this camby trade, i am one happy camper.


----------



## Showtime87

yamaneko said:


> We have the minnesota pick possibly in 2010 (imagine if its number 1!!),


The pick is still protected though, isn't it? The Clippers only get the pick if it's outside the top 10. I think the Wolves have until 2012 to "pay up", but I may be wrong. If anyone knows the specifics, please share.


----------



## matador1238

How much cap space do we have left? Looking at the free agents list....there arent many players out there. The better ones are restricted. Clipperblog brought up the idea of signing Josh Childress. That wouldnt be a bad idea. That dude is efficient. 
Here are some of the players I think we should look at to fill the roster:

Unrestricted:
Eddie House
Devin Brown
Walter Herrmann
Juan Dixon
Matt Barnes
Kwame Brown (for the minimum....maybe)
Ricky Davis
Sebastian Telfair
Bonzi Wells
Francisco Elson
Maurice Evans
Primoz Brezec

I would love us to trade for Watson....maybe even JJ Reddick but I dont think he will get any time...even on the Clippers.


----------



## DANNY

matt barnes seems like a good fit


----------



## joe shmoe

Is everybody happy now?


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

yamaneko said:


> And we have brand to thank. Had brand not bolted, we would have been capped out with a team that wouldnt have done anything. But now, we still have a *comparable dynamic duo up front*, we have cap room to spare, we have upcoming caproom in 2010. We have the minnesota pick possibly in 2010 (imagine if its number 1!!),


so camby>brand?


----------



## yamaneko

no. camby plus kaman plus capspace is better than kaman plus brand plus capped out. 

kaman plus brand is similar if not equal to camby plus brand


----------



## Showtime87

matador1238 said:


> How much cap space do we have left? Looking at the free agents list....there arent many players out there. The better ones are restricted. Clipperblog brought up the idea of signing Josh Childress. That wouldnt be a bad idea. That dude is efficient.
> Here are some of the players I think we should look at to fill the roster:
> 
> Unrestricted:
> Eddie House
> Devin Brown
> Walter Herrmann
> Juan Dixon
> Matt Barnes
> Kwame Brown (for the minimum....maybe)
> Ricky Davis
> Sebastian Telfair
> Bonzi Wells
> Francisco Elson
> Maurice Evans
> Primoz Brezec
> 
> I would love us to trade for Watson....maybe even JJ Reddick but I dont think he will get any time...even on the Clippers.


Barnes would be nice to have back on the roster, but I think a more realistic option would be Devin Brown. He would come more cheaply and give you roughly the same production, plus he has a good deal of playoff experience with some very good teams. He's definitely a guy I would target.


----------



## yamaneko

I still say go for broke and trade thomas and mobley for another star player.


----------



## Showtime87

yamaneko said:


> I still say go for broke and trade thomas and mobley for another star player.


The problem with doing that is it thins out the bench even more. As much as I'd love to get rid of Mobley and Thomas' contracts, this team is going to need them for depth. Plus, if you trade them for a "star" player, that player is going to want to start. I think the starting lineup is pretty well set now with Kaman/Camby/Thornton/Mobley/Davis. They need to just focus on adding another role player or two. At least, that's what I would do...


----------



## yamaneko

True enough. But, look at the current NBA champions. They show you dont have to have an incredible bench to go places. They had eddie house at backup PG for goodness sakes. 

With an extra great player like a redd, carter, ak47, artest, id say our starting lineup would be comprable to theirs. Camby and kaman arguably as good as garnett and perkins. ak47 and mobley worse than pierce and redd (duh), and baron davis much better than Rajon Rondo.


----------



## bootstrenf

yamaneko said:


> True enough. But, look at the current NBA champions. They show you dont have to have an incredible bench to go places. They had eddie house at backup PG for goodness sakes.
> 
> With an extra great player like a redd, carter, ak47, artest, id say our starting lineup would be comprable to theirs. Camby and kaman arguably as good as garnett and perkins. ak47 and mobley worse than *pierce and redd *(duh), and baron davis much better than Rajon Rondo.


did the celts make a trade i'm not aware of???

you mean pierce and allen???


----------



## yamaneko

pierce and allen, my bad.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

yamaneko said:


> True enough. But, look at the current NBA champions. They show you dont have to have an incredible bench to go places. They had eddie house at backup PG for goodness sakes.
> 
> With an extra great player like a redd, carter, ak47, artest, id say our starting lineup would be comprable to theirs. Camby and kaman arguably as good as garnett and perkins. ak47 and mobley worse than pierce and redd (duh), and baron davis much better than Rajon Rondo.


well i think the difference with us if we attempt to do that is....well....kg logged in a whole lot of minutes and so did pierce 
but i dont think we can compare their durability to that of baron and camby 
i dont think baron and camby would hold up all season playing HUGE minutes....
which is why having cuttino n tim would be nice....unless its an all-star type player that is going to give us a guaranteed double double every game
i would keep cuttino and tim


----------



## G-Force

matador1238 said:


> Does Camby have one or two testicles? He had testicle cancer surgery last year.



I suppose that you could ask Reggie Evans to go check for you.


----------



## Weasel

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/basketball/nba/wires/07/21/2030.ap.bkn.clippers.camby.0952/



> "I'm excited being here,'' Camby said. "We all know we have a lot of work to do. I think being here is a blessing in disguise. The pieces are in place here. Denver let it be known they didn't want me. I always want to be in a place where I'm wanted. I'm definitely feeling the love today.





> "I thought the way (the Nuggets) went about it was classless,'' he said. "I thought it could have gone down a whole lot better. I'll get over it once training camp begins when I'm around the guys. You never forget. I'm definitely looking forward to those couple games we play against Denver.


Camby is out for blood!


----------



## Weasel

Poor Gordon lost his number, haha.


----------



## Showtime87

"A blessing in disguise" hurts a little, but I'm glad he's motivated to take it to the Nuggets!


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Weasel said:


> Camby is out for blood![/COLOR]


you make him seem like rambo

"they drew first blood"


----------



## qross1fan

> "He was the first and foremost guy I wanted to get. I didn't think it would be possible," the coach said. "It happened quickly, it was just really great for us. I have a bad knee, but I jumped pretty high when I heard that news. I think he's just a great fit for our team. He's one of the best passing big men in the league, he's just so smart.


I love that haha.
Another good link
http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/mcamby_pc_080721.html


----------



## Free Arsenal

Didn't Gordon have number 23?


----------



## Number2

Free Arsenal said:


> 23?


Sorry Rookie.. LMFAO !!


----------



## joser

Anyone watched the press conference? man, im feeling the vibe the clippers are putting out.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

If you havn't watched it, the Camby Press Conference gives a lot of insight from Camby, Dunleavy and Baylor on the trade and the whole Clippers off-season situation.

Camby seems like a genuine guy and far more charismatic than I would have given him credit for. He says he's looking forward to the meshing of veterans and rookies on the team, that he doesn't mind whether he plays the 4 or the 5 (_"but tell Chris he's playing the five when we play Phoenix.."_), and that he's just happy to be here now and ready to make an impact.


----------



## joser

I agree with your thoughts on Camby's charisma


----------



## Showtime87

Camby is charismatic, and very well-spoken. It sounds like we replaced a guy who we thought was intelligent and genuine with a guy who actually _is_ intelligent and genuine.


----------



## sertorius

Showtime87 said:


> Camby is charismatic, and very well-spoken. It sounds like we replaced a guy who we thought was intelligent and genuine with a guy who actually _is_ intelligent and genuine.


LMAO! Good call.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

damn thats crazy i still cant believe he is on your team
and by the sound of some of these statements i guess its safe to say he is going to stay with us? 
oh and why not sign Mo Evans
he is like Corey maggette is even built almost like him 
why not go after him i think iwth him we would all but be complete t ogo for a niCe run


----------



## matador1238

Mo Evans is going to the Warriors.


----------



## mynetsforlife

*Re: Clippers trade for Camby*



Weasel said:


> Man just for a 2nd, amazing. Kaman and Camby are going to gobble up every rebound.


You mean Camby will shove Kaman to the ground, and gobble each of his rebounds, right?


----------

